
Tech Layoffs Come Back With a Vengeance: 80,000 In January, Approaching 200,000 Total  - prakash
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/23/tech-layoffs-come-back-with-a-vengeance-80000-in-january-approaching-200000-total/
======
vaksel
Including the 35,000 people from circuit city is a pretty far stretch.

